# A blue-eyed beauty (3 pics)



## NJMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

Some recent portraits of a very bright and sweet little lady.  C&C welcome!  Thanks for looking.  

1. She just would not let go of the bear...oh well.






2.





3.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 7, 2007)

That second photo is downright WONDERFUL!
The blue-eyed-ness of your little "Blue-eyed Beauty" comes out best in that photo. I also love how the light spreads evenly across her face, how you set your DOF and focus, that it is a 3/4 portrait - and, of course, how her blue eyes SHINE in that one!!!

But, in fact, all three are nice, only the middle one really stands out for me.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree 100% with LaFoto. #2 Just gorgeous.


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 7, 2007)

Number 1 and 2 are very good.  I love the color in 1 and 2, the fact that she didn't let go off the bear in 1 probably help the picture as it show more of her personality.  Number 3 is a little dull for me, the color of the skin is a little off I think, still not a bad picture though.  Great job overall.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks very much Corinna, DigitalDiva, and schumionbike for the kind words and feedback!  

You comments are truly appreciated.  

NJ


----------



## skieur (Jun 7, 2007)

I also agree that the middle one is best but to be a perfectionist I would have changed her angle a little toward the camera...enough so that the bridge of her nose does not cut through her left eye and her lower lip is a touch in from the far side of her face.

skieur


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

skieur said:


> I also agree that the middle one is best but to be a perfectionist I would have changed her angle a little toward the camera...enough so that the bridge of her nose does not cut through her left eye and her lower lip is a touch in from the far side of her face.
> 
> skieur


 
Thanks skieur.  I can see where that would help.  I like how you notice details like that.  Thanks a bunch for the feedback and comments.

NJ


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 7, 2007)

AWe!  She does have beautiful eyes!  I love that she is holding her bear in the first one.  That's the kind of photo I like, when someone is just being themself.  And it's the kind I like to have of my children.  The whole point for me is to capture a moment in time that you can't ever get back to help you remmeber when it's long gone and with these you have done just that.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, thanks so much for the nice words Kathi!  I'm so glad she held onto the bear then!  LOL.  More people seemed to like it better that way.  I didn't push the issue with her because I didn't want to ruin her good mood.  She was actually really cooperative and likes to have her picture taken, imagine that. 

Thanks again, your input really counts.  Much appreciated!  

NJ


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the first one...great exposure and lighting.

Are you using flash for fill?  If so, do you have it up on a bracket or off camera somewhere?  I can't see a flash catch-light in that one.  It looks like a higher light in the 3rd one.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I love the first one...great exposure and lighting.
> 
> Are you using flash for fill? If so, do you have it up on a bracket or off camera somewhere? I can't see a flash catch-light in that one. It looks like a higher light in the 3rd one.


 
Hey, thanks Mike!  No, didnt use a fill flash.  I used my new 43 inch 5-in-1 reflector to throw some ambient light to the front so that it balanced better with the back light.  Since it was already late in the day and the sun was a nice golden color, I used the white reflector surface instead of gold.  On gray overcast days, I plan to use the gold surface if I need to. 

In the third one, this is actually just ambient light in the shade and nothing else. So, no fill flash there either.

Thanks for the nice comments and also your questions!

NJ


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## zendianah (Jun 7, 2007)

1st and second are my favorite.. Shes beautiful!! Great job..


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks zendianah for the kind words!  

NJ


----------



## Peniole (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice series all three. However, the second even though my favourite (pose, composition, and colour wise) seems a tiny bit soft focused. It seems the ear got the sharpest focus. #3 needs a little warming up of her skin tones.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2007)

These are really great, lighting, DOF, etc.  She is a real beauty and you have captured her at her best.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow NJ, she is a beautiful little girl!!!!  Your photos came out amazing!!!!!  I notice that you brought out her beautiful skin tone. I love the pose with the Teddy in number 1 but I would have to say that #2 is my favorite.  You can beat a happy smile like that!!!!!


----------



## sbranam (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the second one!!  She is a beauty!! Great job!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

Peniole said:


> Nice series all three. However, the second even though my favourite (pose, composition, and colour wise) seems a tiny bit soft focused. It seems the ear got the sharpest focus. #3 needs a little warming up of her skin tones.


 
Ya, that's probably true that it was not exactly in dead focus.  Although I aimed for the eyes, she was getting a little fidgety by the time I took this one, since I had already taken about 20 snaps.  I was pushing my luck with her attention span as it was...  Thanks for your comments!



Scooter said:


> These are really great, lighting, DOF, etc. She is a real beauty and you have captured her at her best.


 
Hey, thanks Scooter!  I really appreciate you taking the time to comment.



oldnavy170 said:


> Wow NJ, she is a beautiful little girl!!!! Your photos came out amazing!!!!! I notice that you brought out her beautiful skin tone. I love the pose with the Teddy in number 1 but I would have to say that #2 is my favorite. You can beat a happy smile like that!!!!!


 
Thanks oldnavy!  Yes, it sure helped that she was cooperative and in a good mood for this shoot.  I think I got lucky...  Thanks for your generous comments.

NJ


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 8, 2007)

These are beautiful.  I love them all.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you Cindy!  Very nice of you to comment.  I appreciate the kind words.  

NJ


----------



## JubbaKing (Jun 8, 2007)

#3 is my favorite. Her expression is great and the pose is ver innocent  and elegant. The lighting is best in it as well. At first I thought an umbrella had been used on it until you said it was all natural so good job seeing the light. The light in it has more direction than the flat lighting of the other 2. 

#1 is cute of the girl but the lighting is dull and boring (except for the backlighting which I think is its saving grace).

 #2 doesn't do much for me. The smile is cute of the girl, of course, but for looking away portraits or profile portraits, etc. the lighting needs to shape the face for it to be interesting. Flat lighting, even though it's soft, will not shape the face like directional light. The sun spots on her hair are distracting so you could have hit 2 birds with one stone by placing a black reflector on a stand to block the sun from hitting her hair and it would also block light from the broad side of her face giving the illusion that you added a light when in fact, you took light away. This is called subtractive lighting. Give it a try. 

Other than that I'd say just fix a few stray hairs and warm up #3. Nice job.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 8, 2007)

JubbaKing said:


> #3 is my favorite. Her expression is great and the pose is ver innocent and elegant. The lighting is best in it as well. At first I thought an umbrella had been used on it until you said it was all natural so good job seeing the light. The light in it has more direction than the flat lighting of the other 2.
> 
> #1 is cute of the girl but the lighting is dull and boring (except for the backlighting which I think is its saving grace).
> 
> ...


 
Hey Jubba,

Ok, this is quite a bit different than most of the replies I've received so far, but valued and appreciated nonetheless!  Wow, thanks for the great tip on subtractive lighting.  Neat concept.  Now, I'm definitely going to have to try it!  Thanks.  

NJ


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 9, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> That second photo is downright WONDERFUL!
> The blue-eyed-ness of your little "Blue-eyed Beauty" comes out best in that photo. I also love how the light spreads evenly across her face, how you set your DOF and focus, that it is a 3/4 portrait - and, of course, how her blue eyes SHINE in that one!!!
> 
> But, in fact, all three are nice, only the middle one really stands out for me.




I agree she is adorable love #2


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 9, 2007)

Again, a post of mine has been revived from the ashes...;-)

Thanks rprimeau for your very kind words, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rebel Storm (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG...those big beautiful blue eyes...and you captured them perfectly. My fav is #2...Awesome:thumbup::thumbup: I love the angle on #2:thumbup:


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you rebel storm for the nice comments! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 11, 2007)

AWWWW!!  #1 is the cutest picture I've seen in quite a while.  You're lucky to have such a cute subject to work with...and great job capturing that childhood innocence in the shot.


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 11, 2007)

Even though everybody has already said this, number 2 is drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## JKB79 (Sep 11, 2007)

What cute pics, especially loved #2 and I think that the bear adds character to the shot in #1.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 12, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> AWWWW!! #1 is the cutest picture I've seen in quite a while. You're lucky to have such a cute subject to work with...and great job capturing that childhood innocence in the shot.


 
Yes, I was very lucky.  Thanks!  I really appreciate it. 



The Phototron said:


> Even though everybody has already said this, number 2 is drop-dead gorgeous.


 
Very nice of you to say so phototron. Im very grateful for the kind words. 



JKB79 said:


> What cute pics, especially loved #2 and I think that the bear adds character to the shot in #1.


 
Thanks JKB79.  Appreciate it very much!


----------

